# Kann ich ohne Probleme ein Lan Kabel (oder auch HDMI und Displayport) splitten?



## Hurty (4. März 2018)

Hi,

ich muss oft zwischen meinem Macbook und meinem Windows PC wechseln.
Dabei muss ich immer unter den Tisch kriechen und Lan Kabel umstecken. Manchmal auch  ein HDMI Kabel.

Ergibt es Sinn, diesen Verteiler zu kaufen, sowie zwei kurze Ethernet Kabel, sodass ich mir das Umgestecke sparen kann?
Gäbe es dabei irgendwelche Einschränkungen?

Die selbe Frage habe ich auch für HDMI und Displayport Kabel.
Mein Displayport Kabel geht manchmal nicht und ich muss dafür das HDMI Kabel von meinem Mac nehmen.
Außerdem habe ich vor, einen TV an die Wand zu montieren und im selben Setup ohne viel Umgestecke zu  verwenden.
Eine PS4 soll auch noch dazu kommen -> viel HDMI Wirrwar.
Vielleicht sollte ich einen separaten Thread zu dem TV Thema starten, aber ich hoffe ihr habt da auch ein paar Tipps


----------



## tobse2056 (4. März 2018)

Der Verteiler würde gehen,  aber es darf immer nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig  eingesteckt sein. hast also nichts gewonnen.

Sinnvoller wäre ein Switch  oder diese kwmobile 2x Netzwerkkabel Splitter Anschlussverdoppler: Amazon.de: Elektronik Splitter . aber dann geht nur noch 100 mbit und du brauchst 2 LAN Anschlüsse am  Router/Switch.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (4. März 2018)

Wenn dein TV nur 1x HDMI Eingang hat nimmste diesen, (als Beispiel) HDMI Splitter (Equip HDMI Splitter 4-fach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) für deine  Geräte.
Und für das netzwerk lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall in einen Gigabit Switch TP-Link TL-SG10 Desktop Gigabit Easy Smart Switch, 8x RJ-45 (TL-SG108E) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu investieren.


----------



## Jooschka (4. März 2018)

zum Lan-Kabel: n 2. Kabel legen ?
HDMI am TV: hat der TV keine 2 Eingänge??? ich würde lieber am TV per fernbedienung zw den Eingängen wechseln, als irgendwas umstecken... jeweils n festes Kabel, fertig.
HDMI am Monitor: Solange nur FullHD übertragen wird, sind die 30€-Dinger wie oben verlinkt gut brauchbar!


----------



## Hurty (4. März 2018)

@tobse2056 
ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen. Ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem kwmobile Ding anstellen sollte 
Ich hab ein LAN Kabel, das ich durch mein ganzes Haus führe. Das kann ich entweder in mein Macbook stecken, oder in meinen PC. Daher habe ich auch ​diesen Verteiler vorgeschlagen.
Mit der Wunschvorstellung, dass ich das Kabel einfach einstecke und 2 kürzere Kabel an meine 2 Geräte (die ich nie gleichzeitig benutze) anschließe. 

@Filmrissverleih​Wie genau würde der Gigabit Switch funktionieren?
Wie gesagt habe ich ein LAN Kabel, das in das Zimmer führt, aber mehrere Geräte, die Internet brauchen.
Und WLAN ist zu schwach, denn der Router muss leider im Keller stehen 
----
Zum HDMI Setup. Ich hab mir grad ein bisschen Gedanken gemacht
4k Monitor < - > mini Displayport < - > PC
4k Monitor < - > HDMI < - > Macbook
4k TV < - > Displayport < - > PC
4k TV < - > HDMI < - >  Macbook
4k TV < - > HDMI < - > PS4

Wenn ich also einen TV mit 2 HDMI Anschlüssen und Displayport Anschluss hab sollte das alles funktionieren. Fernseher haben heutzutage ja nen Displayport Anschluss oder? 
Macbook hat zwar nur 1 HDMI Anschluss, aber da kann ich auch gern umstecken.
Das einzige Problem, das ich dabei sehe, ist, dass ich regelmäßig in meinem extrem fummeligen Monitor Menü den Input ändern muss, aber da kann mir wohl niemand helfen


----------



## tobse2056 (5. März 2018)

Hurty schrieb:


> @tobse2056
> ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen. Ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem kwmobile Ding anstellen sollte
> Ich hab ein LAN Kabel, das ich durch mein ganzes Haus führe. Das kann ich entweder in mein Macbook stecken, oder in meinen PC. Daher habe ich auch ​diesen Verteiler vorgeschlagen.



Der Spiltter den ich vorgeschlagen habe teilt das vorhandene LAN Kabel  quasi in 2 LAN Kabel auf.
Dadurch kannst du sogar beide Geräte gleichzeitig nutzen ohne ein zusätzliches Gerät wie einen Switch dir hinstellen zu müssen.

Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit dann auf 100mibt begrenzt und damit kein Gigabit Lan mit der aufgeteilten Leitung möglich.

Ein kleiner Netzwerk Switch  wäre die technisch bessere Lösung , aber man hat dann wieder ein Gerät mehr rumstehen und braucht auch eine  freie Steckdose.


----------



## Hurty (5. März 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Der Spiltter den ich vorgeschlagen habe teilt das vorhandene LAN Kabel  quasi in 2 LAN Kabel auf.
> Dadurch kannst du sogar beide Geräte gleichzeitig nutzen ohne ein zusätzliches Gerät wie einen Switch dir hinstellen zu müssen.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit dann auf 100mibt begrenzt und damit kein Gigabit Lan mit der aufgeteilten Leitung möglich.
> ...



Na mein Internet möchte ich ned drosseln 
Wie würde so ein Switch den funktionieren. Steck ich da einfach alle Kabel vorne rein, also "set it and forget it" oder gibts mehr zu beachten?

Danke


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2018)

Ein Switch ist ein intelligenter Verteiler. Er sorgt dafür, dass alle Geräte die eingesteckt sind miteinander reden können.
Er leitet dabei die Datenpakete nur an die Zielgeräte, nicht blind an alle. Ein Splitter / HUB sorgt hingegen nur dafür, dass das Signal geteilt  wird. Jedes Gerät bekommt also immer alle Daten -> unnötige Last im  Netzwerk.

Switche gibt es managed und unmanaged. 
Also Strom rein, Quellkabel rein, Geräte reinstecken, funktioniert.
Bei den managed switches kannst du noch Gewindigkeiten begrenzen oder Ports verknüpfen/spiegeln oder Traffic auswerten.
In deinem Fall nicht nötig.

Eine alternative Lösung zum Switch wäre eine Fritz-Box. Diese kannst du gleichzeitig als 4-Port-Gigabit-Switch und als WLan-Bridge benutzen (oder auch ein separates eigenes W-LAN erstellen - wie? siehe hier).
Hat den Vorteil, dass auch das Handy in einem guten W-Lan hängt und du ggf. eine externe USB-Festplatte als Netzwerkfestplatte für alle Geräte (Handy, PC, TV) nutzen könntest.


----------



## Hurty (5. März 2018)

Hmm, das is ja cool. Danke für die Antwort. Für normale Aktivitäten ist das WLAN tatsächlich noch ausreichend. Ich werd mir also den Gigabit Switch hier zulegen. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ich mir iwann mit ner fritzbox ein Netzwerk erstell.


----------

